# Veal Involti on Linguini W/Arrabiatti Sauce - nice dinner!



## oldcoot (Jun 18, 2003)

As promised, I did it!  We had a fine dinner of Ironchef’s Veal Involti on linguini with Arrabiatti sauce.  I added a Caesar Salad (using young, tender  romaine minutes out of the garden) and sautéed green beans (also similarly fresh).

The delicate flavors of all of the ingredients in the Involti, rather than either being lost or overwhelmed, blended into a very pleasant montage of flavor.  I was unable to discern individual flavors, but the  total was fine.

The sauce was delicious, too.  (I crushed the tomatoes, but wore a clean white shirt – which remained clean!)  Tomato sauces are not among my favorites, this was an exception.  The capers, however, seemed to add little or nothing.  If one seeks that mildly peppery flavor,  green Nasturtium seeds would be my preference, also lending a pleasant crunchiness, as well.

The preparation began with beginning  Italian bread dough at 4 p.m.  While the dough rose, I  pounded the veal and built the rolls per instructions.   Then while sautéing them, I went to the garden for the beans and romaine.  At five the bread went into the oven, I sautéed the onions, garlic and pepper flakes, and  made the sauce.  During the remaining 45 minutes I cooked the beans, cooked the linguini,  prepared the salads, set the table, poured the wine, took the bread from the oven, sliced it hot, ready for the table.    Then all came together for dinner promptly at 6, as is our custom..

Wife complimented the “chef”, dog loved the (few) leftovers, and I, for a change, was pleased with my efforts, as well as with Ironchef’s recommendation.


----------

